# Che v'insegna a passeggiare?



## Scopa Nuova

I translated the following:

Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?

as:

Why do you walk around with a fever teaching?

But something doesn't seem right. Comments?


Scopa Nuova


----------



## Cheiv

Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?

-> significa "Vi insegna a passeggiare con la febbre?" (the concept is, that he/she permits you to walk around when you are ill and who asked the question does not like that because the question is ironical...I think...)

È italiano parlato, immagino...non penso tu l'abbia trovato scritto...


----------



## lsp

Cheiv said:
			
		

> Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?
> 
> -> significa "Vi insegna a passeggiare con la febbre?" (the concept is, that he/she permits you to walk around when you are ill and who ask the question does not like that because the question is ironical...I think...)
> 
> È italiano parlato, immagino...non penso tu l'abbia trovato scritto...


We'd say similarly in AE, for a beahvior we disapprove of: "who taught you to...?" Also familiar and somewhat sarcastic, usu. spoken


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I think I get it now. I didn't understand the "Che v' insegna" part. I was focusing on "insegna" as meaning teaching by the person with the fever.

If I understand what both Cheiv and Isp are saying the concept is "Who is allowing (or who thought) you to walk around with a fever?"

I presume "v'insegna" is being used as a reflexive verb here.

Thanks,

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Jana337

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> I presume "v'insegna" is being used as a reflexive verb here.


No, it isn't.  Vi is an object, it doesn't have a reflexive function in your sentence.

Voglio insegnarti a ballare. -- Voglio insegnarlo a te.
Voglio insegnarvi a ballare. -- Voglio insegnarlo a voi.

Jana


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Hmm....I have a lot to learn. Thanks Jana for correcting me.


Scopa Nuova


----------



## fredericks

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?



Maybe you couldn't translate the sentece because it is not written properly:

it should be:
*Con la febbre, chi vi insegna a passeggiare?

*But probably in spoken language we'd use 
*Chi ti ha insegnato a passeggiare con la febbre?*


----------



## Scopa Nuova

fredericks,

Could it be that the original way I stated it

*"Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?" *

was the spoken language from an earlier time? Or perhaps a dialect?


Scopa Nuova


----------



## fredericks

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> fredericks,
> Could it be that the original way I stated it
> *"Colla febbre, che v'insegna a passeggiare?" *
> 
> was the spoken language from an earlier time? Or perhaps a dialect?
> 
> Scopa Nuova



I don't think so, *colla *is not wrong when you speak, but only in spoken language, it is the contraction of *con la*. But I don't think *che* is used in any italian dialect with the meaning of *chi*.


----------



## Alfry

Confesso che ho letto e riletto la frase e continua a non avere molto senso, o meglio, l'unico senso che ha è questo per me:
with/by the fever which teaches you how to walk...

potrebbe avere più senso se sapessi cosa c'è prima


----------



## fredericks

Alfry said:
			
		

> Confesso che ho letto e riletto la frase e continua a non avere molto senso, o meglio, l'unico senso che ha è questo per me:
> with/by the fever which teaches you how to walk...
> 
> potrebbe avere più senso se sapessi cosa c'è prima



credo che il senso sia: chi vi ha insegnato ad andare in giro con la febbre?

non posso credere che quel *che* abbia senso messo lì, deve essere *chi* per forza! tu non credi?


----------



## Alfry

non so, anche con 'chi' avrebbe poco senso e comunque non mi sembra una frase "naturale", ecco perchè vorrei sapere cosa viene prima di "colla febbre"


----------



## fredericks

boh...solo Scopa Nuova può cancellare ogni dubbio, eheh bello, mi piace come nick


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Fredericks/Alfry,

This is an interesting discussion. If I understand it correctly, there is a disagreement between you as to the use of che/chi.

I don’t understand “mi piace come nick”. Could you translate to English please?

Let me give you more context here. 

Basilio is not really sick but others are trying to convince him that he is sick, including bribing him with money, so they can get him to leave. Here is the significant dialogue.


CONTE (a Basilio)
*Colla febbre, Don Basilio,*
*che v'insegna a passeggiar?*

BASILIO (stupito)
Colla febbre?

CONTE
E che vi pare?
Siete giallo come un morto.

BASILIO
Come un morto?

CONTE
(Da' a Basilio una borsa di soppiatto.)
Via, prendete medicina, non vi state a rovinar.

FIGARO
Presto, presto, andate a letto

I am trying not to violate the Forum copyright rules so I minimized the dialogue. Some lines have been left out. If you need more I can send it to each of you by private message. However, I am satisfied with the information all of you have given me to fully understand the sentence.

Let’s keep it friendly!!   

Scopa Nuova


----------



## lsp

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> I don’t understand “mi piace come nick”. Could you translate to English please?


It means he likes your choice of nicknames, Scopa Nuova.


----------



## carrickp

AE has a similar usage -- you'll occasionally hear, "Who told you to walk around with a fever?" You'll also hear variations on, "Who taught you to eat with your elbows on the table?" Both are the sort of admonitions you'd hear from a mother or grandmother.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Isp,

Ah!...Capisco

Grazie,

Scopa Nuova


----------



## lsp

carrickp said:
			
		

> AE has a similar usage -- you'll occasionally hear, "Who told you to walk around with a fever?" You'll also hear variations on, "Who taught you to eat with your elbows on the table?" Both are the sort of admonitions you'd hear from a mother or grandmother.


Great minds think alike - again! (see post#3)!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I'm greatly impressed with the great minds in this Forum!!

I studied two years of Spanish and one year of Latin in high school many, many, many years ago (Italian wasn't offered) and that has helped me wih the basic structure of Italian, but I have a long way to go.  The Forum has helped greatly.

Many Thanks,

Scopa Nuova


----------



## carrickp

lsp said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike - again! (see post#3)!



Sorry: I should have known lsp would have this problem in hand. I don't know how I missed the earlier post. Getting sloppy in my old age.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

carrickp,

I think you are familiar with the source material. You have anything to add!


Scopa Nuova


----------



## carrickp

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> carrickp,
> 
> I think you are familiar with the source material. You have anything to add!
> 
> 
> Scopa Nuova



I'll just add, as does the opera, "Buona sera, mio signore."


----------



## Scopa Nuova

At least you didn't add, as does the opera,


"Andate a letto!"


Ciao

Scopa Nuova


----------



## fredericks

So the dialogue was extracted from the opera....that's why it was so strange.....I always thought Opera singers distort words!

I have a doubt anyway, is *che *a misprint or not?


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I don't know if che is a misprint. I could try to research that. As far as opera singers distorting words, I wouldn't exactly call it distorting and it is not restricted to operas.

Most forms of singing make the language fit the music. This would apply to operas, musical plays (we have many in the USA), folk music and even popular music. However, it is true that lyrics to music frequently are different from the ordinary spoken language. But so is poetry! It's all part of the language. 

All that said, you make a good point. This is probably the reason that a novice like me has a hard time translating these. But the subtitles are so inadequate, this is my only choice to fully appreciate the opera.

I am greatful for all the help.

Scopa Nuova


----------



## fredericks

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> I don't know if che is a misprint. I could try to research that. As far as opera singers distorting words, I wouldn't exactly call it distorting and it is not restricted to operas.
> 
> Most forms of singing make the language fit the music. This would apply to operas, musical plays (we have many in the USA), folk music and even popular music. However, it is true that lyrics to music frequently are different from the ordinary spoken language. But so is poetry! It's all part of the language.
> 
> All that said, you make a good point. This is probably the reason that a novice like me has a hard time translating these. But the subtitles are so inadequate, this is my only choice to fully appreciate the opera.
> 
> I am greatful for all the help.
> 
> Scopa Nuova



sorry, I didn't mean to offend opera singers, I just don't like it very much.
It seems you're in the right place if you want to fully appreciate opera


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I did a limited amount of research and the results so far are inconclusive. The libretto from a separate source also had "che". Then I carefully listened to the singing several times and it did sound like "chi". I have noticed other places where the singers have not follow the libretto exactly.

I can't confirm what Rossini intended.

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Scopa Nuova

fredericks said:
			
		

> sorry, I didn't mean to offend opera singers, I just don't like it very much.
> It seems you're in the right place if you want to fully appreciate opera


 
What? an Italian who doesn't like opera? But the Italians invented opera!!!!......

Seriously, everyone has their own taste in music and I fear we opera lovers are a dying breed. I appreciate your endurance with my "opera Italian"

Scopa Nuova


----------



## uinni

Dear all,
I think that two things should be kept in mind reading "Il barbiere":
1) It was written in 1816. Italian changed a little bit from there. For example the contraction of the preposition and the article in a single word (con+la->colla) was largely used in writing (now it's practically banned), but in this specific case "v'insegna" can be read as "v'insegnano".
2) as it has already been pointed out, in poetry (the "libretti d'opera" are that) authors are allowed to change expressions to fit metrics. In italian this is called "licenza poetica" (In English it is used as well in poetry).
I think that the exact translation should be this one:
"Colla febbre, Don Basilio, che v'insegna a passeggiar?"
"E' con la febbre, Don Basilio, che v'insegnano a passeggiare/uscir di casa?"
Of course, the meaning of this sentence is the same as "Chi v'insegna, Don Basilio, a passeggiare colla febbre?".


----------



## Scopa Nuova

uinni said:
			
		

> Dear all,
> I think that two things should be kept in mind reading "Il barbiere":
> 1) It was written in 1816. Italian changed a little bit from there. For example the contraction of the preposition and the article in a single word (con+la->colla) was largely used in writing (now it's practically banned), but in this specific case "v'insegna" can be read as "v'insegnano".
> 2) as it has already been pointed out, in poetry (the "libretti d'opera" are that) authors are allowed to change expressions to fit metrics. In italian this is called "licenza poetica" (In English it is used as well in poetry).
> I think that the exact translation should be this one:
> "Colla febbre, Don Basilio, che v'insegna a passeggiar?"
> "E' con la febbre, Don Basilio, che v'insegnano a passeggiare/uscir di casa?"
> Of course, the meaning of this sentence is the same as "Chi v'insegna, Don Basilio, a passeggiare colla febbre?".


 
uinni,

The exact sentence from the libretto I have is as you stated,

"Colla febbre, Don Basilio,
che v'insegna a passeggiar?"

I added the "e" to "passeggiar" when I presented it to the Forum to make it less distracting to the non opera members.


Scopa Nuova


----------



## uinni

Omitting the ending "e" in the infinite of a verb is not that distracting to Italians (moreover sometimes it is also needed in order to be more euphonic).


----------

